# Reno NV Shooter's School and Certification course, Feb. 15-17, 2013



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Wasting Arrows in Reno, NV is hosting the School of Advanced Archery and Instructor Certification. The instructor is NFAA Master Coach Bernie Pellerite. This will be held on February 15-17, 2013. Fee to attend class is $350. If you would like to attend the class, contact Lystra Picts at 775-971-8222. If no answer, leave message. Will call you back. 

This school is an ADVANCED CERTIFIED INSTRUCTOR COURSE. NFAA certification is free of charge to NFAA members. Others may join at the school if you wish. (Our certification is also available w/o joining). Students will receive an "analysis/critique video" of themselves to take home. Curriculum includes tuning, bow set up, form, aiming, execution, practice regimen, mental programming, judging yardage, tournament nerves, back tension, target panic, buck fever & many more!! We've worked with hundreds of shooters to cure their target panic & buck fever etc....including TED NUGENT, BYRON FERGUSON, MYLES KELLER and PETE SHEPLEY. Our past students have won 162 National & World Championships & have set records in the last 10 yrs. 
Hours on Fri...3-9:30. Sat...8-5. Sun...8-6:30. If you only monitor the course (no personal critique)...$200. For more info call 614-322-1038...Bernie or Jan 11AM-7PM EST 7 days a week. Or, to book the school call Lystra Picts at 775-971-8222.

It will be FUN...COME & JOIN US!!

Master Coach Bernie Pellerite, Robinhood Videos


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wasting Arrows (Apr 17, 2012)

It is going to be an awesome class we're so excited to have you coming to Reno!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Wasting Arrows said:


> It is going to be an awesome class we're so excited to have you coming to Reno!


Thanks, we always have good time there! Bernie


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

When you say free of charge to NFAA members that doesn't include the instructor certification right?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

strapassasin said:


> When you say free of charge to NFAA members that doesn't include the instructor certification right?


NFAA members don't pay any certification fee(usually $25 -$50) They only pay the $350 school fee...call me at 6143221038 11am-7pm EST and I'll go over the program with you.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Bernie,your classes are great! if you have another one in minnesota please let me know and sign me up ! thanks, your class has help me improve my archery skills for target and hunting !Pete53


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd be in for a Minnesota class.

Arne


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Moebow said:


> I'd be in for a Minnesota class.
> 
> Arne


Get 9 more and we"ll be there...call me at 6143221038 for more info.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

Bernie I want to thank You, I bought your book Idiot Proof Archery. I have not been able to get over the hump and Hit big scores. I shoot every day and I shoot a square stance. When I read your explanation of why to shoot open it finally clicked. when out and tried it and I beleave it is going to make a big differance. I will keep you abbreast of the resolts but I am one of those machinist controll freaks and You hit it right on the head. LOL Thanks


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

robin smith said:


> Bernie I want to thank You, I bought your book Idiot Proof Archery. I have not been able to get over the hump and Hit big scores. I shoot every day and I shoot a square stance. When I read your explanation of why to shoot open it finally clicked. when out and tried it and I beleave it is going to make a big differance. I will keep you abbreast of the resolts but I am one of those machinist controll freaks and You hit it right on the head. LOL Thanks


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

np I just shot a personal best with finger 95, 96, 92=283 &16 X's I changed my stance last night to an open stance. this morning shot a club 300 indoor shoot. I got tired I worked last nite. I beleave 290 is right arround the corner. I am shooting a Fita Md. state championship next saturday I can not wait.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

Coach Bernie
Everyone says I am using too much wieght on my stab setup? I have a 36" front stab w/ 7oz. and v-bars 15" w/ 11oz. left and 7oz. right. my draw wieght is 44lbs w/ 21lbs. hold wieght Hoyt vantage elite w/ barnsedale cams.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

robin smith said:


> Coach Bernie
> Everyone says I am using too much wieght on my stab setup? I have a 36" front stab w/ 7oz. and v-bars 15" w/ 11oz. left and 7oz. right. my draw wieght is 44lbs w/ 21lbs. hold wieght Hoyt vantage elite w/ barnsedale cams.


Do you think your stab is too heavy???? ...thats all that counts!!! Call me at 6143221038 11am-7pm and we'll get it figured out.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elkster23 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Wasting Arrows and Coach Bernie*

Thank you so much to Wasting Arrows of Reno and Coach Bernie for putting on a fantastic class. One more day to go, but I have already learned so much!! Not only do you learn from Bernie and Jan, but also from the other students that attend! The sharing of ideas, the unselfish help, and the ability to learn so much if you open your mind to it!

Thanks Bernie & Jan, Lystra and Deanne for this opportunity!!

Dave Clausen
Susanville, Ca


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Coach Bernie
Thanks I shot last nite and did not make a fool of myself. 50+male freestyle limited 514. I had a slow start with a couple of rocky ends at the begining. Not bad for someone shooting fingers for a month and a half. I really had a good time. If I was to asses myself I am at a amiture level. "amitures do it till they can get it right, Pro's do it till they can't get it wrong" I have a good amout of work to go.
I appreciate the advise I have gotten off of you and this website. I can not wait to shoot some more events that are coming up.


----------

